# los españoles peninsulares



## epistolario

Los *españoles peninsulares* suelen ser puristas; entonces, utilizan el término _centro de llamadas_. Pero el término _call center_ es muy utilizado en América Latina; por eso, opino que no hace falta traducirlo o utilizar el equivalente en español cuando se habla con un latinoamericano. 

Entiendo que existe el término *español peninsular* cuando se habla de las cosas o las ideas que pertenecen a España, pero no sé si se puede referirse a los españoles (personas) también.


----------



## miguel89

Salvo que además estés oponiendo a los españoles peninsulares con los canarios, creo que lo de peninsulares está de más. Se suele hablar de español peninsular en referencia al español que se habla allá, pero no más que eso.

Saludos


----------



## caniho

ffrancis said:


> Los *españoles peninsulares* suelen ser puristas; entonces, utilizan el término _centro de llamadas_. Pero el término _call center_ es muy utilizado en América Latina; por eso, opino que no hace falta traducirlo o utilizar el equivalente en español cuando se habla con un latinoamericano.
> 
> Entiendo que existe el término *español peninsular* cuando se habla de las cosas o las ideas que pertenecen a España, pero no sé si se puede referirse a los españoles (personas) también.



Creo que estás un poco confundido. En el segundo caso el adjetivo peninsular califica al nombre español, esto es, al idioma español, y por tanto se refiere al español hablado en la península Ibérica por oposición al español hablado en cualquier otra parte. En el primer caso el sustativo español se refiere a ciudadano de nacionalidad española, es decir, de España, Europa. Por tanto un español peninsular es un español que vive en el territorio continental de España, no en las islas, Ceuta o Melilla. No creo que sea esto lo que quieres decir.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Español peninsular se usa sólo para diferenciarlo de los españoles insulares, canarios o baleares, ceutíes y melillenses.

Como en el caso de la frase en cuestión esta distinción no interviene para nada, la palabra "peninsulares" sobra.
Con poner "los españoles suelen ser puristas..." basta.


----------



## Valtiel

Más que puristas, es que somos conscientes de que aceptando todo lo extranjero y haciendo pésimas traducciones se hace un flaco favor a nuestra propia y preciosísima lengua. Entiendo que los españoles peninsulares somos los de España, ya que nuestro país es una península.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

No veo por qué tiene que sobrar la palabra «peninsulares» ahí. Quizá el autor no quiso decir _españoles_ a secas, por ignorancia de qué termino emplearían en otras partes de España, fuera del territorio peninsular. «Ya que nuestro país» no es sólo «una península».


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que sobra el "peninsulares" porque se refiere a los españoles en general.

No habla del idioma, del español peninsular. Habla de los españoles, incluidos los canarios y los ceutíes, que somos supuestamente más puristas y decimos "servicio de llamadas". Como han apuntado esto es discutible porque los españoles también lo llamamos _call center_


----------



## clares3

ffrancis said:


> Entiendo que existe el término *español peninsular* cuando se habla de las cosas o las ideas que pertenecen a España, pero no sé si se puede referirse a los españoles (personas) también.


Lo de español peninsular, como ya otros han explicado, sólo se utiliza cuando es preciso distinguir, entre españoles, los que son de la península y los que provienen de las islas o de Ceuta y Melilla. Fuera de ese uso, legítimo, carece de significación, de modo que me parece ocioso en la frase que da origen a este hilo; es confundente porque parece dar a entender que existe una diferencia entre cómo llaman en Canarias a un centro de llamadas y cómo lo llamamos en la península. Por lo que sé de Canarias, sólo se distinguien del español peninsular en un acento, precioso y muy agradable, que recuerda mucho a algunos sudamericanos y cubanos. Si normalmente se acepta que las gallegas hablan muy dulce, de las canarias ni os cuento: hablan que enamoran sólo por la voz.


----------



## Fer BA

Pregunta -y desde ya aviso que no hay ninguna mala leche en esto- ¿por qué dividen entre "peninsulares"/"insulares"/"de Ceuta y Mellila"? ¿no hay un gentilicio para los de Ceuta y Melilla, por ejemplo, africanos, o algún otro?


----------



## dexterciyo

clares3 said:


> Por lo que sé de Canarias, sólo se distinguien del español peninsular en un acento, precioso y muy agradable, que recuerda mucho a algunos sudamericanos y cubanos. Si normalmente se acepta que las gallegas hablan muy dulce, de las canarias ni os cuento: hablan que enamoran sólo por la voz.



No sólo por el acento, también por las palabras. Por eso es que digo que lo de peninsular no me parece que sobre.


----------



## caniho

dexterciyo said:


> No sólo por el acento, también por las palabras. Por eso es que digo que lo de peninsular no me parece que sobre.



Sobra porque ffrancis quiso referirse a los españoles (todos ellos), pero sólo se refirió a parte de ellos (peninsulares), con lo cual lo que escribió no se corresponde con lo que quiso decir (a mi entender)


----------



## clares3

Fer BA said:


> Pregunta -y desde ya aviso que no hay ninguna mala leche en esto- ¿por qué dividen entre "peninsulares"/"insulares"/"de Ceuta y Mellila"? ¿no hay un gentilicio para los de Ceuta y Melilla, por ejemplo, africanos, o algún otro?


No. Hablamos de españoles en general y de peninsulares para referirse a los que viven en al península y no en islas o en África.
En cuanto a lo dicho por Dexterciyo, mi experiencia no es esa: estuve en Canarias y me entendí perfectamente con todo el muindo, sin perjuicio de algunos localismos que rápidamente se asimilan.


----------



## caniho

Fer BA said:


> Pregunta -y desde ya aviso que no hay ninguna mala leche en esto- ¿por qué dividen entre "peninsulares"/"insulares"/"de Ceuta y Mellila"? ¿no hay un gentilicio para los de Ceuta y Melilla, por ejemplo, africanos, o algún otro?



Ceutíes y melillenses, pero supongo que es más rápido decir de Ceuta o Melilla.


----------



## dexterciyo

clares3 said:


> En cuanto a lo dicho por Dexterciyo, mi experiencia no es esa: estuve en Canarias y me entendí perfectamente con todo el muindo, sin perjuicio de algunos localismos que rápidamente se asimilan.


 
Pues porque se habla español, no otro idioma.  Pero sí tenemos muchas palabras distintas propias de nuestro dialecto.



caniho said:


> Sobra porque ffrancis quiso referirse a los españoles (todos ellos), pero sólo se refirió a parte de ellos (peninsulares), con lo cual lo que escribió no se corresponde con lo que quiso decir (a mi entender)


 
Si es así, sobra; si hace referencia al idioma español peninsular, no. También lo veo así.


----------



## Bashti

Fer BA said:


> Pregunta -y desde ya aviso que no hay ninguna mala leche en esto- ¿por qué dividen entre "peninsulares"/"insulares"/"de Ceuta y Mellila"? ¿no hay un gentilicio para los de Ceuta y Melilla, por ejemplo, africanos, o algún otro?


 
Pues porque, aunque todos somos españoles, unos somos peninsulares, otros insulares y otros del continente africano. Se trata simplemente de una puntualización. Lo mismo que si especificas que alguien es andaluz, gallego o castellano. Está claro que, desde el punto de vista geográfico, los canarios, los melillenses y los ceutíes son africanos pero a ningún español (o al menos, que yo sepa) se le ocurriría llamarlos africanos. No porque nos parezca que sea un demérito sino precisamente porque los vemos como españoles, que es lo que son, y cuando vamos allí nos sentimos tan en España como si estuviéramos en Madrid, en Salamanca o en Pontevedra.



Bashti said:


> Pues porque, aunque todos somos españoles, unos somos peninsulares, otros insulares y otros del continente africano. Se trata simplemente de una puntualización. Lo mismo que si especificas que alguien es andaluz, gallego o castellano. Está claro que, desde el punto de vista geográfico, los canarios, los melillenses y los ceutíes son africanos pero a ningún español (o al menos, que yo sepa) se le ocurriría llamarlos africanos. No porque nos parezca que sea un demérito sino precisamente porque los vemos como españoles, que es lo que son, y cuando vamos allí nos sentimos tan en España como si estuviéramos en Madrid, en Salamanca o en Pontevedra.


 
Perdón, se me olvidaba añadir que en España tenemos otros idiomas, varios dialectos y muchos acentos y formas de hablar distintas aunque el español sea el idioma en el que nos entendemos todos. No existe únicamente un español peninsular y otros insular. En Andalucía no se habla el español igual que en Castilla o en el País Vasco.


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DE MODERACIÓN:

*El tema del hilo es la expresión "españoles peninsulares"; no el término "call center". Por favor, aborden el tema del hilo.


----------



## kanttwo

dexterciyo said:


> No sólo por el acento, también por las palabras. Por eso es que digo que lo de peninsular no me parece que sobre.


 
No estoy de acuerdo en eso porque siendo así en todos los territorios utilizan palabras propias de su provincia/territorio/comunidad que los distingue del resto...

Por lo tanto yo creo que solo se debe usar el termino "español peninsular" cuando quieres hacer alguna diferenciación específica entre la gente que vive en las islas(Baleares y Canarias) o en el continente africano (Ceuta y Melila) y los que viven en la península.


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

ffrancis said:


> Los *españoles peninsulares* suelen ser puristas; entonces, utilizan el término _centro de llamadas_. Pero el término _call center_ es muy utilizado en América Latina; por eso, opino que no hace falta traducirlo o utilizar el equivalente en español cuando se habla con un latinoamericano.
> 
> Entiendo que existe el término *español peninsular* cuando se habla de las cosas o las ideas que pertenecen a España, pero no sé si se puede referirse a los españoles (personas) también.




Se puede decir pero excluye a los españoles que no son de la península ibérica, pero que sí hablan variantes del español europeo (los canarios, los baleáricos, los de Ceuta, los de Melilla).


----------



## dexterciyo

kanttwo said:


> No estoy de acuerdo en eso porque siendo así en todos los territorios utilizan palabras propias de su provincia/territorio/comunidad que los distingue del resto...
> 
> Por lo tanto yo creo que solo se debe usar el termino "español peninsular" cuando quieres hacer alguna diferenciación específica entre la gente que vive en las islas(Baleares y Canarias) o en el continente africano (Ceuta y Melila) y los que viven en la península.



Y también se podría aplicar al español hablado en la península. Si realmente existe esa distinción es porque el español peninsular (como lenguaje) se diferencia notoriamente del de Canarias (no hablo de Ceuta y Melilla porque lo desconozco).

Normalmente, se emplea este término para contrastar, por ejemplo, el español de América con el español peninsular. Digamos que quieren contrastar que en América se sesea a diferencia del español peninsular (con excepción de ciertas regiones de Andalucía). No sería del todo cierto mencionar «español de España», porque en Canarias tampoco pronunciamos la c ni la z como /θ/. Lo mismo pasaría si se contrastara el uso de _vosotros_ en España: en Canarias se emplea el _ustedes_ tal como en América.

Así que por ahí va la idea.


----------



## clares3

dexterciyo said:


> Y también se podría aplicar al español hablado en la península. Si realmente existe esa distinción es porque *el español peninsular (como lenguaje) se diferencia notoriamente del de Canarias* (no hablo de Ceuta y Melilla porque lo desconozco).
> Normalmente, *se emplea este término para contrastar, por ejemplo, el español de América con el español peninsular*.


 
Estoy en desacuerdo con las dos puntualizaciones.

A) El español peninsular se diferencia del que se habla en Canarias lo mismo que dentro de la península no habla igual un señor de Burgos que uno de Málaga y, sin embargo, hay un acuerdo en que ambos son españoles peninsulares, no así los isleños, que son españoles no peninsulares.
B) No es cierto que se utilice el término español peninsular para distinguir a los españoles peninsulares respecto de quienes hablan español en Hispanoamérica. Bastaría con que pusieras un solo ejemplo, una cita de algún estudioso que utilizara "español peninsular" en tal sentido. Pero no la hay y, si la hay, me gustaría conocerla  a fin de cambiar mis conocimientos al respecto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Español* es un adjetivo polisémico (y también un sustantivo), cuyo origen es un gentilicio de origen provenzal (por tanto, un exónimo) que se refería en general a lo de Hispania (es decir, a lo de la Península Ibérica).
Actualmente se distinguen en el uso de la lengua varias acepciones que se pueden dividir en dos bloques fundamentales (dejando a un lado la relación de este nombre con Portugal, cuyos reyes por cierto siempre se llamaron a sí mismos en la E.M. reges Hispaniae: por un lado la aplicación como gentilicio para denominar a los nacidos en el Reino de España, o Estado Español, y a lo relacionado con esta entidad política; por otro lado lo relativo al idioma llamado español (o castellano) que sobrepasa con mucho la extensión del Reino de España y sus islas, para referirse al idioma que hablamos en Europa, América, África y Filipinas unos 400 ó 500 millones de personas.
Pero dentro de estas dos acepciones, al ser una palabra extremadamente connotativa (se refiere a nuestro entorno geográfico y vital más próximo e íntimo o bien a la lengua en que desarrollamos nuestro ser e identidad, nuestro pensamiento y nuestras vivencias), nos podemos encontrar infinidad de interpretaciones connotativas del adjetivo del que hablamos, desde chauvinismos exaltados a odios extremos, pasando por la indiferencia.
Dejando a un lado, ya que no es éste el foro adecuado para ello, la determinación de los valores y connotaciones del gentilicio, aquí nos interesa dilucidar el sentido que adquiere el adjetivo para referirse a la lengua.
En este campo también conviene olvidadr lo connotativo (causa, por ejemplo, de la estéril discusión sobre el nombre el idioma) y centrarnos en la consideración científica, filológica, histórica y, muy particularmente lingüística del adjetivo (y sustantivo) *español*.
En un breve ensayo de hace veintitantos años el profesor _Lapesa_ se explayó, con consideraciones muy sensatas, sobre lo que era español y lo que era castellano (Rafael Lapesa, _El nombre de la lengua_, Ed. Ámbito, Valladolid, cito el título de memoria y no estoy muy seguro de él). Las conclusiones muy bien argumentadas y sólidamente fundamentales venían a decir, muy en la línea de _Menéndez Pidal_ y de toda la escuela filológica española, que castellano es el nombre de la lengua medieval y español en de la lengua moderna y, además, propone una fecha y un hito para el cambio de denominación, la edición de _La Celestina_ de 1499. Los argumentos de Lapesa son irrefutables e impecables.
Por tanto, y en cuanto concurdo casi por completo con esta teoría de Lapesa, lo que hablamos actualmente es español (aunque vulgarmente y según las tradiciones académicas o ideológicas particulares en muchos sitios de la amplia geografía del idioma se hable de castellano), aunque hay que dejar claro que este nombre, desde el punto de vista de la filología no es connotativo, sino meramente denotativo, descriptivo.
Aún así, y siempre desde la denotación científica, es evidente que a nivel oral (menos en lo escrito ya que a este nivel la lengua se mantiene unitaria, con sólo pequeñas variedades orales que afloran en la escritura y neologismos (especialmente fauna, flora, comida, vocabulario del ocio y la diversión, o palabras muy connotativas).
Dicho esto, sobre todo en lo oral percibimos muy claras diferencias a nivel fónico, entonativo, fraseológico y léxico en la amplia geografía de la lengua.
Según los principios de la dialectología, una lengua tiene que mostrar la mayor abundancia dialectal en el lugar de origen. Y así es en el caso del español. Es precisamente en el lugar de origen de la variedad romance castellana (S. de Cantabria, N. de Burgos y La Rioja) hallamos un número elevadísimos de isoglosas y, en este pequeño espacio, varios dialectos bien diferenciados: las hablas cántabras (que conservan la aspiración intermedia entre f- y h-: jue (fue), jumo (humo), etc. y una entonación más "musical"); las hablas burgalesas (que fueron el primer núcleo de referencia del castellano en cuanto a líneas evolutivas, como más tarde lo sería Toledo, donde la influencia del mozárabe es importante); las hablas navarro-riojanas-alavesas (que es la base de la primera literatura, la de Berceo).
La posterior extensión del castellano hacia el sur, en el proceso llamado "Reconquista" amplía la geografía de la lengua que al compas del devenir histórico avanza militarmente hacia el sur (Castilla la Nueva, Andalucía y Murcia) mientras culturalmente avanza hacia occidente, ocupando las áreas más orientales de otra lengua romance, el leonés, y hacia oriente, ocupando el área de las hablas romances aragonesas. 
Actualmente todo está muy confuso desde que existen los medios de comunicación de masas y la educación obligatoria, pero si nos remontamos a los años de 1920 y 30, todavía podemos observar en esta época pretecnológica como se dividían las lenguas y dialectos en la Península Ibérica en su natural e histórica evolución hasta esa época. En las obras de Menéndez Pidal, de Lapesa, de von Wartburg, se puede ver la división de las hablas y lenguas hispánicas como franjas horizontales: a occidente una línea que parte del río Navia en Asturias, sigue la linea del río Sil, las montañas más ocidentales de Zamora y sigue luego la linea divisoria política entre España y Portugal con núcleos fronterizos gallegos (a fala del Val do Xálima en Cáceres) o portugueses (Alamedilla, Olivença) que entran tras la frontera española actual. Esta línea divisoria basada en varias isoglosas (cf. _Orígenes del Español_ de Menéndez Pidal) es, en la zona norteña antiquísima, anterior a los romanos. La siguiente franja es la de las hablas astur-leonesas (o leonesas a secas) y que entre los siglos XII-XIV se constituye en lengua literaria con su centro en León, capital del reino. Esta franja sigue hacia el sur con las conquistas leonesas hasta el Alfonso X que es el creador de la prosa castellana (así como el más grande poeta medieval en gallego) que con su prestigio desplazará a usos orales en la zona occidental y central al leonés, que también poco a poco se dejará de usar en la escritura, y lo sustituirá en la zona oriental del leonés (Palencia, Valladolid, etc.). En la zona oriental las hablas romances navarras se mantienen algo al socaire del reino de Navarra, pero siempre en franca retirada en el uso escrito. El aragonés constituído en lengua literaria (hasta el s. XV) es progresivamente arriconado en lo escrito (sobre todo con la dinastía Trastámara) para dejar de usarse definitivamente en el XVI, en lo oral el romance aragonés emprende una retirada hacia sus bases originales pirenaicas donde hoy en día lo mantienen unos diez mil hablantes todavía. La siguiente franja el la del catalán que penetra por occidente en Aragón, y cubre toda Cataluña, Valencia (excepto áreas orientales castellano-aragonesas), enclaves en el norte de Murcia, las islas Baleares, el Rusillón y la Cerdaña en Francia y Alguer en Córcega.
Este estado lingüistico llega más o menos intacto hasta el S. XX.
Una serie de isoglosas, especialmente fraseológicas y léxicas, pero también sintácticas (pronombres átonos, regímenes verbales, uso de preposiciones, valor de los tiempos de pretérito, etc) unen especialmente la parte de la península que pertenece a los dominios más occidentales, el español de Galicia (que no es lengua propia y está muy teñida por el gallego), las zonas con sustrato leonés occidental y central (Asturias, León, Zamora, Salamanca, gran parte de Extremadura, Huelva y Canarias y las hablas españolas de América.
Esto es lo que llamaríamos "*español atlántico*", frente al resto del español de España que llamaríamos "*español peninsular*".
No voy a extenderme sobre el tema, pero a partir del s. XVI avatares históricos, influencias culturales diversas y las distintas zonas de influencias y sustratos, adstratos de América que actúan sobre la lengua de superestrato, serían tema amplio y que daría ka base para las grandes zonas lingüisticas americanas que se constituyen en torno a virreinatos y audencias.
Lo importante creo es distinguir *español* de *castellano* (problema que atañe a la historia de la lengua) y *español atlántico* de _*español penínsular*_ (que atañe a la dialectología del español actual).


----------



## kanttwo

clares3 said:


> Estoy en desacuerdo con las dos puntualizaciones.
> 
> A) El español peninsular se diferencia del que se habla en Canarias lo mismo que dentro de la península no habla igual un señor de Burgos que uno de Málaga y, sin embargo, hay un acuerdo en que ambos son españoles peninsulares, no así los isleños, que son españoles no peninsulares.
> B) No es cierto que se utilice el término español peninsular para distinguir a los españoles peninsulares respecto de quienes hablan español en Hispanoamérica. Bastaría con que pusieras un solo ejemplo, una cita de algún estudioso que utilizara "español peninsular" en tal sentido. Pero no la hay y, si la hay, me gustaría conocerla a fin de cambiar mis conocimientos al respecto.


 
Se ha adelantado a mi réplica,es lo que le iba a contestar.


----------



## dexterciyo

clares3 said:


> Estoy en desacuerdo con las dos puntualizaciones.
> 
> A) El español peninsular se diferencia del que se habla en Canarias lo mismo que dentro de la península no habla igual un señor de Burgos que uno de Málaga y, sin embargo, hay un acuerdo en que ambos son españoles peninsulares, no así los isleños, que son españoles no peninsulares.
> 
> *Para nada, la diferencia es aún mayor. *
> 
> 
> B) No es cierto que se utilice el término español peninsular para distinguir a los españoles peninsulares respecto de quienes hablan español en Hispanoamérica. Bastaría con que pusieras un solo ejemplo, una cita de algún estudioso que utilizara "español peninsular" en tal sentido. Pero no la hay y, si la hay, me gustaría conocerla  a fin de cambiar mis conocimientos al respecto.
> 
> *Una simple búsqueda en Google te ayudaría: 360.000 resultados*



EDIT: Si no, léete el post de XiaoRoel.

EDIT: Me he tomado la molestia de buscarte un libro: http://books.google.es/books?id=S7lxXOVzkmgC&pg=PA28&dq=%22%22español+peninsular%22&hl=es&ei=SAFPTNCTHOCisQbRn-E8&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDsQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=%22%22español%20peninsular%22&f=false. Entre tantas citas que aparecen en Google. Como ves, hablan acerca del uso de «tú» y «vosotros», algo que ni por asomo se aplica al español de Canarias.

EDIT: El español peninsular en contraste con el de América. http://www.ledonline.it/mpw/allegati/mpw0403gelabert.pdf


----------



## kanttwo

dexterciyo said:


> EDIT: Si no, léete el post de XiaoRoel.
> 
> EDIT: Me he tomado la molestia de buscarte un libro: http://books.google.es/books?id=S7l...wAw#v=onepage&q=""español peninsular"&f=false. Entre tantas citas que aparecen en Google. Como ves, hablan acerca del uso de «tú» y «vosotros», algo que ni por asomo se aplica al español de Canarias.


 
Cierto, aunque por lo que veo en google hay opiniones a favor y en contra de utilizar el termino _español peninsular _para el español hablado en España (al igual que estamos viendo en este post).
En mi opinión, visto lo visto, respecto al uso del lenguaje ,español de España o español peninsular pueden ser sinónimos ya que el vocabulario e incluso el uso de los tiempos verbales cambia mucho entre España y latinoamérica.(Ej. En ciertos paises, como Mexico, utilizan el _pretérito perfecto simple simple_ en situaciones en las que nosotros utilizamos el _pretérito perfecto compuesto_).

Pero sigo pensando en la diferencia que mencionas sobre el español usado en la península ibérica en sí y el español de Canarias.Digo esto porque sobre el "tú" y el "ustedes" tendriamos que aplicarlo de igual modo a ciertas partes de Andalucía (Ej. Sevilla).


----------



## Bashti

clares3 said:


> Estoy en desacuerdo con las dos puntualizaciones.
> 
> A) El español peninsular se diferencia del que se habla en Canarias lo mismo que dentro de la península no habla igual un señor de Burgos que uno de Málaga y, sin embargo, hay un acuerdo en que ambos son españoles peninsulares, no así los isleños, que son españoles no peninsulares.
> B) No es cierto que se utilice el término español peninsular para distinguir a los españoles peninsulares respecto de quienes hablan español en Hispanoamérica. Bastaría con que pusieras un solo ejemplo, una cita de algún estudioso que utilizara "español peninsular" en tal sentido. Pero no la hay y, si la hay, me gustaría conocerla  a fin de cambiar mis conocimientos al respecto.



Coincido absolutamente contigo, Clares.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Bashti said:


> Coincido absolutamente contigo, Clares.


 
Yo también.


----------



## Fernando

Como casi todos entiendo que el comentario que origina este hilo está contraponiendo el español de España al español de Hispanoamérica. Si es así me parece desafortunado y efectivamente sobra el "peninsulares".


----------



## dexterciyo

kanttwo said:


> En mi opinión, visto lo visto, respecto al uso del lenguaje ,español de España o español peninsular pueden ser sinónimos ya que el vocabulario e incluso el uso de los tiempos verbales cambia mucho entre España y latinoamérica.(Ej. En ciertos paises, como Mexico, utilizan el _pretérito perfecto simple simple_ en situaciones en las que nosotros utilizamos el _pretérito perfecto compuesto_  *Y en Canarias*.).
> 
> Pero sigo pensando en la diferencia que mencionas sobre el español usado en la península ibérica en sí y el español de Canarias.Digo esto porque sobre el "tú" y el "ustedes" tendriamos que aplicarlo de igual modo a ciertas partes de Andalucía (Ej. Sevilla).



Para tu mayor conocimiento acerca del español de Canarias, referente al fenómeno de utilizar el pretérifo perfecto simple frente al compuesto, en Canarias se emplea igual que en América.

Imagino que te refieres a algo como:

_¿Qué *has comido* hoy?_

_¿Qué *comiste* hoy?_


----------



## Fernando

El uso del tiempo verbal simple con preferencia al compuesto se realiza también en Galicia, por influencia del gallego.


----------



## dexterciyo

Fernando said:


> El uso del tiempo verbal simple con preferencia al compuesto se realiza también en Galicia, por influencia del gallego.



En Canarias será por el contacto que siempre ha tenido con América o, incluso, por el mismo portugués.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Fernando said:


> El uso del tiempo verbal simple con preferencia al compuesto se realiza también en Galicia, por influencia del gallego.


Y en la zona de sustrato leonés. Ésta es precisamente una de las isoglosas fundamentales para dividir la lengua en *"español atlántico"* (el de América, Canarias, Huelva y las tierras del antiguo reino de León más occidentales, Asturias, León y Extremadura) y* "español peninsular" *(en el sentido restringido del que antes hablaba: Cantabria, La Rioja, Álava, Baja Navarra, Aragón, las dos Castillas, Murcia y gran parte de Andalucía, incluídas Ceuta y Melilla, y toda la parte oriental y sudoriental de Extremadura).
_Aplicado a los ciudadanos_ del Reino de España, *peninsulares* (_de la Península Ibérica_) se opone a *extrapeninsulares* (_de las islas, Canarias y Baleares, y de las ciudades norteafricanas_), como ya se ha insistido en varios mensajes.
La denominación de la lengua tiene que ver con isoglosas, la de la nacionalidad con fronteras políticas. Son dos sentidos de español, adjetivo y sustantivo que se basan en presupuestos, como dice una canción mexicana, "incompartidos·.


----------



## Erreconerre

ffrancis said:


> Los *españoles peninsulares* suelen ser puristas; entonces, utilizan el término _centro de llamadas_. Pero el término _call center_ es muy utilizado en América Latina; por eso, opino que no hace falta traducirlo o utilizar el equivalente en español cuando se habla con un latinoamericano.
> 
> Entiendo que existe el término *español peninsular* cuando se habla de las cosas o las ideas que pertenecen a España, pero no sé si se puede referirse a los españoles (personas) también.


 
Sobre la traducción de centro de llamadas, es algo sobre lo que se tienen muchos criterios, y a veces encontrados. 

Pero en cuanto a lo de españoles peninsulares me gustaría comentarlo remitiéndome a la historia. 

Durante la Colonia hubo en México dos tipos de españoles: el español peninsular y el español criollo. El español peninsular era el español que había nacido en España. El español criollo, en cambio, era el español nacido en México, pero que descendía de españoles peninsulares.
En la actualidad, no se dividen las clases sociales de esa manera, pero, desde el punto de vista histórico, es lo que puedo aportar.


----------



## Fer BA

XiaoRoel said:


> Lo importante creo es distinguir *español* de *castellano* (problema que atañe a la historia de la lengua) y *español atlántico* de _*español penínsular*_ (que atañe a la dialectología del español actual).


 
Como de costumbre, concuerdo con Xiao. Personalmente, prefiero el uso del término castellano para referirnos a la lengua que hablamos todos, pero eso es cuestión de otros hilos (que ya me he peleado mucho...), así que mantendré el uso del término _español._

¿Qué estamos discutiendo? ¿cómo subdividir las distintas variantes de la lengua? 

Por lo pronto yo siempre hablé de _español americano_ y _español peninsular_, pero, a vista de lo que propone Xiao me quedo con _español atlántico_ y _español peninsular. _

En el fondo, como cualquier intento taxonómico, terminaremos hablando de política*s* y creo que este no es el hilo para ello.


----------



## clares3

XiaoRoel said:


> ... la parte de la península que pertenece a los dominios más occidentales, el español de Galicia (que no es lengua propia y está muy teñida por el gallego), las zonas con sustrato leonés occidental y central (Asturias, León, Zamora, Salamanca, gran parte de Extremadura, Huelva y Canarias y las hablas españolas de América.
> Esto es lo que llamaríamos "*español atlántico*", frente al resto del español de España que llamaríamos "*español peninsular*".


La parte que subrayo, que incluye a León, Zamora y Salamanca, se corresponde con una parte de la geografía española que no se debe calificar de peninsular, al menos en lo que respecta a la lengua que hablan. Espero que sí se les considere peninsulares contemplados desde Canarias o Baleares.
Por otra parte, si ceñimos la cuestión a la lengua, como es de rigor en el foro, parece que entre cómo habla un señor de Zamora y cómo lo hace un canario hay más similitudes que entre ese mismo señor y otro de Murcia.
Estoy con Fer Ba: el asunto aboca a una discusión que no es lingüística, así que abandono.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Alguna vez reproduje esto y fue borrado por los celosos moderadores; lo vuelvo a poner, porque tiene mucha gracia.

Así comienza el _Discurso proemial sobre el origen de la lengua Castellana_ que figura en la página XLII del _Diccionario de Autoridades_:

*La Lengua Castellana, que por usarse en la mayor y mejor parte de España, suelen comúnmente llamar Española los Extrangeros, [...]*

Parece, pues, que los primeros académicos aceptaban la denominación "lengua española", pero por razones que hoy no podrían confesarse.


----------



## Calambur

Quiviscumque said:


> Así comienza el _Discurso proemial sobre el origen de la lengua Castellana_ que figura en la página XLII del _Diccionario de Autoridades_:
> 
> *La Lengua Castellana, que por usarse en la mayor y mejor parte de España, suelen comúnmente llamar Española los Extrangeros, [...]*
> 
> Parece, pues, que los primeros académicos aceptaban la denominación "lengua española", pero por razones que hoy no podrían confesarse.


----------



## Kaxgufen

"Los españoles peninsulares" se refería a personas...terminaron hablando del idioma.

españoles peninsulares 
españoles insulares (Canarias, baleares, etc)
españoles continentales
españoles europeos 
españoles africanos (Ceuta, Melilla)
españoles exclavados (Llivia)
españoles colonizados (Peñón de Gibraltar)
españoles en la diáspora 

no se me ocurren más.


----------

